
Rumpetroll - a new Websockets/HTML5/CSS3/JS experiment - hugoahlberg
http://rumpetroll.com/
======
adamdecaf
I broke it. I was the "DROP TABLES" guy, and you'll want to sanitize the text
before it goes into the db.

I typed

    
    
         "; DROP TABLE `users`;
    

Which made every person stop moving, and then on page reload nothing happens.
(So the `users` table is dropped.)

Sorry!! I didn't mean to break it, I wanted to test it.

~~~
hugoahlberg
Ha. Nice try. We don't have any table called users :)

..but if anyone knows why it sometimes freeze, please let us know. We were not
excepting this kind of traffic.

~~~
adamdecaf
Hmm, I assumed that I broke it because of two tries (with page reloads
between) and it froze/broke after.

 _EDIT_ : Alright, it works. But, as before it won't show the text of my input
(when it's an attempted SQL injection). Are you trying to hide it or not?
(e.g. if someone types "Hello, World" (with quotes) they will want those to
appear.)

------
bradgessler
Where is the egg? There's nothing to fertilize.

~~~
igrekel
There is a file called Tadpole.js I doubt there will be an egg. Maybe we turn
into frogs after a while!

------
whackedspinach
I'm not sure how 'useful' it would be, but what if you could overlay this on
any web page you wanted, like that asteroids bookmarklet from yesterday. You
could have the option to turn it on or off. Kind of an ability to see some
real time comments overlay on articles or something. Or just a way to 'hang
out' on the HN homepage. Each webpage would have it's own room. It would be
like creating an instant chat overlay on the page.

I just feel like this would add a whole new dimension to the web. It's kind of
like WoW back when I played. Each region/city has their own chat zone. I spend
too much time just browsing random articles, it would be nice to start up some
conversations that aren't as formal as comments (not logged, realtime, etc).

~~~
die_sekte
That would be rather easy. Make a bookmarklet that redirects you to a site,
which then presents you the page with an overlay. Cross-site scripting
policies prevent a naive implementation.

I think it already has been tried. I don't think it's all that useful, but if
you really want, send me an email (see my profile for address), and I will
build it for you.

~~~
whackedspinach
Ha, I love the idea, but I have no idea how it would be implemented. If you
want to make it, go ahead. I'm sure a lot of people would be interested. I'll
come back once I understand how the internet works.

------
hugoahlberg
We are experiencing some heavy load on the servers. Please bare with us and
don't hesitate to leave any feedback!

Site credits:

<http://twitter.com/danielmahal> \- frontend

<http://twitter.com/hpeikemo> \- server

<http://twitter.com/hugoahlberg> \- design

~~~
mikaelgramont
So what kind of servers/load are we talking about? This is really interesting,
I'd love to hear some figures.

~~~
danielmahal
Yep the server dude went to bed. haha. but we'll try to do some more testing
and see where we can optimize both in frontend and backend. And of course tell
you what we find out…

------
gojomo
Balance issues: needs more ova.

~~~
bl4k
lets not turn this into a women in tech issue

------
bkhl
Is there a way to share some source code for this? It's pretty interesting.
Good work.

~~~
danielmahal
I'll put it on github tomorrow.

~~~
mthoms
Please do, thanks for sharing.

------
dedward
The www is going to get really interesting again really fast..... combine this
with the asteroids bookmarklet from yesterday... good fun.

------
nihaar
Am I supposed to search for an egg here?

------
noamsml
I love the way it organically divides conversations, much like real life,
based on "georgaphic location".

------
Groxx
Does it... um... do anything? I can swim and chat.

Nice motion, and quite pretty, but I expect it to do something more. * shrug
__* must be because I've played Flow.

~~~
AndrewO
I tried typing /turboboost and /lightningbolt and it did nothing. I was a
little let down. Still, it's a good demo of some new technologies.

You can make your own fun though. I swam past a bunch of other tadpoles
yelling "Don't go that way! MONSTERS!!!"

~~~
Groxx
Did you try /magicmissile or /pizza ?

First thing I tried was: <script>alert("!");</script> which was just not
chatted. Didn't try much else :)

------
codexon
Some snippets of interest.

Control maximum speed:

/js/Tadpole.js line 12: this.maxMomentum = 3;

Send a message: app.sendMessage(string)

Message length: /js/WebSocketService.js line 113

~~~
ntownsend
You can set a few other parameters like your size, too. Unfortunately, no one
else can see it. I was the biggest sperm you never saw.

------
benbeltran
This application is pure evil. It turns normally eloquent people into silly
spermatadpoles. I love it.

------
hugoahlberg
Thanks to everyone how liked/shared/voted for <http://rumpetroll.com> !
10,000+ hits in less than a day & still growing strong! Team Rumpetroll ♥ you
all!

------
aarongough
That is surprisingly fun and addictive given that it's so simple...

------
kenjin
Headed south and got an,

"Ooops. Did you do this? The mother-frog is unable to deliver you to the
primordial pond. Please try later to play with other Rumpertrolls."

I wonder if I hit an integer overflow...

~~~
hugoahlberg
the server is overloaded. we were not expecting this kind of traffic.. we are
working on it now (we should be sleeping, midnight in scandinavia! :)

/hugo ahlberg

------
lovskogen
Makes me proud to be Norwegian. Haven't seen stuff like this from our country
before, let's hope this opens a flood gate of creativity and cutting edge web
development!

~~~
hpeikemo
Makes me proud to make Norwegians proud. I too really hope this may stimulate
others to push the envelope.

------
lowglow
I appreciate the number of people that want to believe we're in a vagina here.

------
danielmahal
Server is down again guys. We're on it! Check back soon

------
dchs
Awesome chatting to the creators within the app!

~~~
hugoahlberg
Thanks, it's hard to follow up on everyone. Especially since it's way over
midnight here in Sweden :)

------
pa383676
Anyone here know how to hack speed?

------
pickle
HTML5 but not Firefox? rly?

~~~
hugoahlberg
Firefox 4 works! or so I've been told. Text rendering only looks good on Mac
I've heard. Daniel is looking into that soon though..

~~~
rev087
I'm not specially picky with typography, but they look just fine for me in
Ubuntu/Chrome.

------
kristofferR
Haha, awesome name!

~~~
hugoahlberg
thanks! Based on your name I guess you know what it means? :)

------
trezor
For those curious, yes those are tadpoles, and "Rumpetroll" is the Norwegian
word for tadpole.

~~~
bkudria
Tadpoles. Right...

~~~
hugoahlberg
It's actually true, in norwegian 'rumpetroll' means tadpole
<http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpetroll>

but the literal translation is "ass troll", yes, seriously. that's why it's
extra fun! especially if you are swedish like me ;)

~~~
parbo
I thought "rumpetroll" was a fake word along the lines of "guleböj" and
"brusefåtölj" when I saw it. Fellow Swede here.

~~~
hugoahlberg
haha. yeah, when I first moved to Norway I couldn't believe it either :)

------
bhiggins
Very cool! I'd love to do something similar to this, something simple, like a
remake of Atari Tank. Just drop in and start playing, instantly. Great demo.

~~~
hugoahlberg
As @DanielMahal wrote below, he plans to release the code tomorrow.. I can't
wait to see what you guys can come up with! :)

